# New Roundhouse Engineering Locos for 2016!



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

All the info is right here:

http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/[/URL

Geoff C.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Man, those smokebox rivets are awesome!

Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

I had a pleasure of seeing both locomotives in person yesterday! Andrew, these rivets might actually be prototypical in size for this particular locomotive;-)... Best wishes from Alston, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

some photos are here: https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/sHT2bD


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the usual Roundhouse smokebox side with large rivets, certainly isn't remotely like the rivets on the real engine smokebox. I hope they fix some of the proportional issues, and extend the frame at the front end to the correct spot relevative to smokebox front and cylinders. Thing just doesn't look right. Maybe the stock chassis used on everything is a little over length, which messes with other proportions. dono. It has potential, and will surely be a good runner none the less.

David.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello Zubi. I had to check. Don't you think Roundhouse should now 'lift their game' regarding some of the finer details? The ginormous rivets pop out more than my eye balls and look ridiculous. The Darjeeling Garratt had scale looking rivets.
http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/

Bundaberg Fowler No.6 Queensland sugar cane locomotive.










Andrew


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Garratt said:


> ........... Don't you think Roundhouse should now 'lift their game' regarding some of the finer details? The ginormous rivets pop out more than my eye balls and look ridiculous............


Exactly - they got the smokebox rivits right on my 'L&M' and 'Atlantic' locomotives, so why they would revert back to those silly rivits they used to use when they were making toys is a complete mystery. Hopefully those are just engineering samples in the pictures and they will 'get it right on the night'

But anyway - those are great looking locos and at least we know they will run right and they will deliver them when they say they will. (hint! hint! to a certain other builder out there .... )


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a big fan of Roundhouse and agree that their cast rivets need attention. When the smokebox is sheetmetal, as on the Sandy River and Forney, the rivets are fine.

Also, the railings along the top of the tanks are missing. 

Larry


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That Fowler is neat. Nice to see Roundhouse adding detail, too.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry guys but those locos are ones that only a mother could love.....and I do have a lot of Roundhouse engines....

Sam


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Sam, I believe that both engines will be quite good sellers. There was such a crowd in front of Roundhouse stand that it was difficult to get there. When I did finally managed to get close and introduced myself I was greeted by big smiles on the faces of Roundhouse staff who until know only knew me from email exchanges. This was a very enjoyable and memorable encounter after all these years and yes I did mention to Harri who is now a manager at Roundhouse that I decided that I will buy my first loco from them after they produce one with more realistic rivets;-) They did, in 2002, and it was the Darjeeling B-tank which I still consider my best engine. I am not into diesels, but I am sure that the Darjeeling diesel will appeal to many fans of the Himalayan Toy Train. After all, most trains are now pulled by these noisy diesels... As for the Fowler, it is a very good companion to the Fowler with the tender which Roundhouse produced for many years now... A very reliable engine deserves to have a sister. Perhaps for this reason of visual compatibility;-) they decided to keep the good old rivets on this model. I guess there may be some people who actually appreciate them - this is a kind of a trademark after all! Best wishes from Talyllyn, Zubi


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

I guess the crowds round our stand must have been even bigger Zubi since we never got to meet you at all.... strange....

Graham.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Accucraft UK said:


> I guess the crowds round our stand must have been even bigger Zubi since we never got to meet you at all.... strange....
> 
> Graham.


Graham, we did, I came over and I spoke with both Ian who at the time was at the 1:1 scale engine after some photo shots and later with with you at the Accucraft stand (mentioning the W&L #14 cylinders again;-)... ) I thought that you recognised my full name (Zbigniew), I apologise that was not sufficiently clear. Anyway, I was happy to meet both you and Ian in person. I also met Simon with whom I talked a bit about the K1 project and after a long search through the entire hall I managed to find John Brittain. I still regret that I did not have a photo taken with either of you. Best wishes from Brithdir, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/a5474D
Just in case of any doubt, Harri is on the left, Zubi is on the right;-)...


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Ah! That explains it, my apologies!

Graham.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi,
Must have missed you @ Peterborough, and also by a few days @ Talyllyn.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Tom, what a pity! I am going to Porthmadog today, tomorrow to Pant, then back to Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi,

Porthmadog is like a train enthusiasts heaven. 

Where else can you take a train one way, pulled by a Garratt...








(Be sure to tour the castle @ Caernarfon.)

or the opposite direction, pulled my a Double Fairlie?








​
(Have lunch at the end of the line, in Blaenau Ffestiniog, at the Isallt Coffee Shop, just across the bridge. Sit by the head of the train, and be one of the first to get off. The place is small, and fills up fast. But don't let the size fool you, the owner, and cook, is a gourmet chef. It was the best meal I have ever had in the UK.)

Decisions! Decisions! The obvious solution is to ride them both.

We had been watching the Porthmadog Harbour Station webcam for about a month before we went. Each day a volunteer would wash the windows on the Welsh Highland First Class coach, and we actually got to meet Ed. 








If you see Ed, give him regards from Tom and Will. He will remember us.

Cheers,


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

steamtom1 said:


> Zubi,
> 
> Porthmadog is like a train enthusiasts heaven.
> 
> ...


Tom, quite close to Heaven, you are right! In fact, I also saw the Himalayan B-Tank locomotive standing in one of the sheds at Boston Lodge, That was a wonderful memory of my trips to Darjeeling - and to Ghum, even closer to heaven-;-) as I argue in my recent article in Narrow Gauge World: 
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/w8RH01
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/0yZ5CT

Buy even without the B-Tank standing in there Porthmadog is now a very attractive place, I remember it from some 15 years ago before WHR connected their line. It was already nice then. 

Yes, I saw Ed, but did not read your posting until after my visit to Porthmadog. I need to look among my pictures - perhaps he is on one of them... 
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi,
Glad you enjoyed it.

Here is a picture of the Boston Lodge Works when we rolled by. Could that be a Sandy River coach there?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Tom, yes, it is, I gave it a closer look: 
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/09fufp

Initially I thought that the coach is meant for Brecon Mountain Railway, where they have a beautiful Baldwin Pacific and they are now in the process of completing a rebuild of Prairie from Baldwin Mogul. Plus, they are building SR&RL #23 and #10. Apparently the #23 is going to be painted green and to be ready in two years but I do not quite believe this... it is still in a kit state, i.e. bits;-)... 

Anyway, the coach is actually for the person who owns the Darjeeling B-tank and two Darjeeling style coaches. That must be a thrilling combination - B-tank with the SR&RL parlour coach. And I heard that some people in the so called 'large scale hobby' complain when mainly LGB fans mix up European and USA locomotives, coaches, etc.;-)... It seems, only your imagination or the lack thereof can restrict fun you can have with trains. 

The Darjeeling B-tank was not running that day, it was supposed to go next day. But this little locomotive 'could': https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/32v3a2
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/9FkSU0

I was already in the car when I saw it taking the SR&RL for a spin, and this at roughly Aster speed scalled up;-)...
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/T87xYr
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/rcMAwe
https://www.flickr.com/gp/zubisan/5ETmBE

Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------

